# Rustproofing



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We are planning to keep our motorhome for a log time, so I'm looking to get it rustproofed. I've had cars done with Dinitrol, which seems to offer some advantages over Waxoyl - but then depends on what yo read and who writes it! 

The place where I had the cars done can't handle motorhomes, so I'm looking for somewhere else and hope there will be some recommendations. We live on the south coast, but I'm not concerned if we need to travel some way to get a good job - after all, its not a problem with a motorhome :lol: 

I believe there is a firm in Poole -has anyone any experience of them?

Grateful for any comments or help, thanks


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Before lashing out a large sum of money just think.

"When was the last time you saw a rusty Motorhome or car ?"

There are a lot of very elderly motorhomes around these days that have not rusted away!! Modern metal treatments are VERY good, ask your local MOT station the last time they failed a car due to rust, I expect you will be surprised!!

Its personal choice of course but do weigh up if its money you actually NEED to spend !!


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*From Here*

Hi,
When I needed to sort and rustproof? my Triumph Herald I purchased all the kit from here

http://www.rust.co.uk/dinitrol-products.cfm?gclid=COmT14qrua8CFc4LtAodtRgpkQ

Its a simple job and cheap if you DIY

Regards Ray


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Before lashing out a large sum of money just think.
> "When was the last time you saw a rusty Motorhome or car ?"


Have to agree. I would see it as a waste of money these days. The bits to be wary of are the add-ons such as towbars etc.

JohnW


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If you want to spend some time under your mh go with a can of spray wax. Just do the areas that you can see that are showing signs. Weld joints are an example, towbars another Our mh is 7 years old this autumn and the under side is as clean as the top.
Same goes for paint and bodywork treatments.
Save your money.

Dave p


----------



## drawd (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi hblewett.
Phil Lewis of Rustbusters at Poole rustproofed my motorhome in January and I am completely satisfied. There are other good rustpproofers but in my opinion none better than Phil Lewis. Wheels off, high pressure air cleaning, clear Waxoyl in the cavities, black Waxoyl to the underbody and wheel arches, wheelarches and underbody then sealed with Hammerite Underbody Seal.
Regards
drawd ( real name Tom Storey )


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Removed?*

Hi,
are you not the guy who had his last posting removed for slagging off unnamed rustproofers and praising some guy in Poole
Ray


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Good Advice*

For some good advice on rustproofing check out:
www.ruststopshop.com

Happy Travels


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Removed?*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> are you not the guy who had his last posting removed for slagging off unnamed rustproofers and praising some guy in Poole
> Ray


If it's me you're referring to, the answer is no. Or was it the poster before your post?


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-121711-.html

one prepared earlier 

Jagman


----------

